# Eyelash vipers. . .



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Im not a DWA keeper but a HUGE fan of these snakes, they really are stunners. Wondered if anyone on here has any and has any good photos for a background?


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

not got any photoes yet... but weve just had a load of hatchlings delivered to work! Soooooooooo cute! they are only around 6-7 inches and have tiny eyelashes!

Lovely snakes! :2thumb:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Graeme! :whistling2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah I like the pictures he takes of his. I had one as a wallpaper before for my desktop. It was a cute baby picture eating a pinky.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

HalcyonInverts said:


> not got any photoes yet... but weve just had a load of hatchlings delivered to work! Soooooooooo cute! they are only around 6-7 inches and have tiny eyelashes!
> 
> Lovely snakes! :2thumb:


lucky you! Sadly having children rules out any hope of having one . . . moving to oz in a few years so ill have plenty of free ranging DWA's :lol2:


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

ill get you some pics although my camera skills arent all that!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> lucky you! Sadly having children rules out any hope of having one . . . moving to oz in a few years so ill have plenty of free ranging DWA's :lol2:


having children doesnt stop you haveing a DWAL:whip:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

One of my favorite images

my largest female


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Metal_face said:


> ill get you some pics although my camera skills arent all that!!


 You keep them??

Last I heard Basildon hadn't issued any licenses this year


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Best snake EVOR!!!!!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> having children doesnt stop you haveing a DWAL:whip:


 
I wouldnt want to take the risk I could get bitten and anything happen to me! 

Stunning photos there, are there many kepy in the uk?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> Stunning photos there, are there many kept in the uk?


There are a few with various keepers


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> One of my favorite images
> 
> my largest female
> 
> image


That is one stunning snake. I reckon if I was to expand my collection that would be one snake on my top 10 list. Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. Great photo too. Why can't my vipera ammodytes look like that!:whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> I wouldnt want to take the risk I could get bitten and anything happen to me!
> 
> Stunning photos there, are there many kepy in the uk?


fair enough but i do find it funny you saying that and your a horse type person cos there really safe:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> fair enough but i do find it funny you saying that and your a horse type person cos there really safe:lol2:


I rather sit on a viper than a bloody horse, mad animals, too high, too wide, too many legs, if they dont kick they bite!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I rather sit on a viper than a bloody horse, mad animals, too high, too wide, too many legs, if they dont kick they bite!


and the statistics for people being killed or badly injured are far far higher then those for keeping DWA

mind you there is one good thing about horse riding..........girls in jodpurs:whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going to Costa Rica in August and this is the top species I want to see!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> and the statistics for people being killed or badly injured are far far higher then those for keeping DWA
> 
> mind you there is one good thing about horse riding..........girls in jodpurs:whistling2:


but not all look good in them:lol2:


Oh I expect that'll get some reactions!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I'm going to Costa Rica in August and this is the top species I want to see!!


Can be difficult to find!

Small and often cryptically coloured/marked


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> but not all look good in them:lol2:
> 
> 
> Oh I expect that'll get some reactions!!!


true but there the ones who look better in them than out of them

Getting back on topic i hope to find myself some eyelash vipers this year, but i think i have procured myself Atheris squamigera and Atheris ceratophora fingers crossed.
how are the cantils coming on Graeme


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> true but there the ones who look better in them than out of them
> 
> Getting back on topic i hope to find myself some eyelash vipers this year, but i think i have procured myself Atheris squamigera and Atheris ceratophora fingers crossed.
> how are the cantils coming on Graeme


I'm hoping to get little ones!

Might need to do a swop for some atheris!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I'm hoping to get little ones!
> 
> Might need to do a swop for some atheris!


ill swap for another Agkistrodon:2thumb:


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> You keep them??
> 
> Last I heard Basildon hadn't issued any licenses this year


I have a couple of friends that have a few :2thumb:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Metal_face said:


> I have a couple of friends that have a few :2thumb:


 Ah that explain my confusion!

Shame, I thought I'd found another DWA keeper in SE Essex. There's not many...


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I rather sit on a viper than a bloody horse, mad animals, too high, too wide, too many legs, if they dont kick they bite!


LOL well iv ridden horses since I was 4 and trained eventers for a living since I was 16 so i guess its a case of "Better the devil you know". 



leecb0 said:


> and the statistics for people being killed or badly injured are far far higher then those for keeping DWA
> 
> mind you there is one good thing about horse riding..........girls in jodpurs:whistling2:


What is it with men loving girls in jodphurs? Good job we usually have spurs and whips to fend them off :whip:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> What is it with men loving girls in jodphurs? Good job we usually have spurs and whips to fend them off


That's kinky.........


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

HalcyonInverts said:


> but weve just had a load of hatchlings delivered to work! :2thumb:


Neonates! :whistling2:

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Neonates! :whistling2:
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it


theres always one...hehe! :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> What is it with men loving girls in jodphurs? Good job we usually have spurs and whips to fend them off :whip:


DING DONG:flrt:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> DING DONG:flrt:


We should start a poll; girls in black jodhpurs or girls in the beige-coloured ones?

Either way, those big tall riding boots are a must.

And a whip.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt Harris said:


> We should start a poll; girls in black jodhpurs or girls in the beige-coloured ones?
> 
> Either way, those big tall riding boots are a must.
> 
> And a whip.


Ok lets be serious as long as they wear tall riding boots who cares about the colour of their jods?


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

My first wife was a horsey girl. That, coupled with coming from Drumchapel, made her a force to be reckoned with. Safer to spend time with the dozen or so diamondbacks I had at the time.


----------

